# Gibt es eine opensource Speech-to-Text engine?



## Nox544 (25. Jan 2012)

Hallo Leute,

im Rahmen einer App für Android suche ich so etwas wie eine frei verfügbare Speech-to-Text engine  (deutsch), wobei ich nicht weiß ob "engine" das richtige Wort ist, aber nennen wir das jetzt einfach so. 

Das, was so eine engine kann, sprich sound als input, und das enstsprechende Wort als output auf dem Display, möchte ich nutzen können.

Speech-to-Text gibt es ja. Gibt es aber die Möglichkeit sich deren Funktion zu holen, um sie in einer App zu verbauen und dann die App weiterzubasteln?

Falls soetwas nicht frei verfügbar ist, kann man sich das kaufen?

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen oder Tipps geben, wie ich am besten an sowas rankomme?


Vielen Dank und beste Grüße!


----------



## Noctarius (25. Jan 2012)

Du meinst eine Voice Recognition Software? Schon mal die Google API versucht?


----------



## Nox544 (25. Jan 2012)

Hab jetzt bisschen danach gesucht, es ist vielversprechend aus! Also man kann dann darauf voll zugreifen? Das ist dann dieselbe Funktion, wie wenn man z.b. die google Suche über die Sprachsteuerung macht?


----------



## Noctarius (25. Jan 2012)

Genau die Codebasis ist das. Soweit ich weiß ist das bei kostenloser Nutzung auf 100 Anfragen pro Tag beschränkt (oder irgendwas in der Größenordnung). Sollte auch in den Nutzungsbedingungen oder Plans definiert sein.


----------

